# '67 Traynor YBA-1, $359. St Catherines



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Vintage Traynor 1967 Tube Amp Head-Hand Wired | Amps & Pedals | St. Catharines | Kijiji


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Larry. Just picked this bad boy up!

From initial observation all original (to my untrained eyes).
original tubes even! 3 x rogers 12ax7 and 1 rca el34
Looks like the other rca power tube went out in a blaze of glory (browned around the tube socket)
2 prong plug needs to go
fuse tested good

i have some old pwr tubes kicking around somewhere.......


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was kind of interested. I'm glad someone here got it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Thanks Larry. Just picked this bad boy up!
> 
> From initial observation all original (to my untrained eyes).
> original tubes even! 3 x rogers 12ax7 and 1 rca el34
> ...


Awesome! I saw the ad and it had me thinking. Glad you got it and I hope it just takes a tube to get going.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> Thanks Larry. Just picked this bad boy up!
> 
> From initial observation all original (to my untrained eyes).
> original tubes even! 3 x rogers 12ax7 and 1 rca el34
> ...


It be great if you do open it for servicing that you post some pics of the wiring layout, and if the circuit page is still inside maybe scan it? I'm really interested to see a few more pictures of the inside of an early example like this. 
Nice score!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s a score. I’ve owned two of those. Amazing amps


----------

